# What material is the OEM exhaust piping made out of?



## Brianna_w7 (Jun 10, 2020)

I ordered a Borla exhaust that’s stainless steel assuming the OEM exhaust piping is stainless steel? I’m hoping it’s not aluminum or anything like that because then welding will be a hot mess. 
Thanks!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Brianna_w7 said:


> I ordered a Borla exhaust that’s stainless steel assuming the OEM exhaust piping is stainless steel? I’m hoping it’s not aluminum or anything like that because then welding will be a hot mess.
> Thanks!


OEM systems are USUALLY stainless, definitely not aluminum. Cheap exhausts are aluminized steel which I think is what you're thinking of. My 99 and 02 Silverado were both stainless from factory. If you ordered the Borla kit there should be no welding required - should be clamps included.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think all OEM systems are stainless now (the pipes, at least) - usually something like 409, so they will patina. The fasteners/flanges, however...not always the case.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Brianna_w7 said:


> I ordered a Borla exhaust that’s stainless steel assuming the OEM exhaust piping is stainless steel? I’m hoping it’s not aluminum or anything like that because then welding will be a hot mess.
> Thanks!


Welcome @Brianna_w7! Let us hear what she sounds like once you get it done!


----------



## Brianna_w7 (Jun 10, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> OEM systems are USUALLY stainless, definitely not aluminum. Cheap exhausts are aluminized steel which I think is what you're thinking of. My 99 and 02 Silverado were both stainless from factory. If you ordered the Borla kit there should be no welding required - should be clamps included.


Yes that’s what I meant! Thanks so much


----------



## Brianna_w7 (Jun 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> I think all OEM systems are stainless now (the pipes, at least) - usually something like 409, so they will patina. The fasteners/flanges, however...not always the case.


Thank you!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Did you get your borla? i really wanna hear it


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

AdamzCruze said:


> Did you get your borla? i really wanna hear it


Here's some on a Gen 2 hatchback. I've only seen Borla and Flowmaster for the hatchback and Magnaflow for the sedan:









2017 Chevy Cruze Performance Exhaust Systems | Mufflers, Tips


Experience the sound and power of a performance exhaust system on your 2017 Chevy Cruze. We have complete systems, mufflers, headers, and more to make it happen.




www.carid.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Brianna_w7 said:


> I ordered a Borla exhaust that’s stainless steel assuming the OEM exhaust piping is stainless steel? I’m hoping it’s not aluminum or anything like that because then welding will be a hot mess.
> Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Brianna_w7 (Jun 10, 2020)

AdamzCruze said:


> Did you get your borla? i really wanna hear it


She will be here Today! Then I have to either get her into the shop or do it myself lol. I know the shop is extremely busy and probably booked out for a week or two. 
I’ll let y’all know when I do!


----------

